# How to make a library



## sneakyalien (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi guys,is it possible to create a Library graphic within Kontakt 4?
What I would like is to have a library graphic which is displayed when you select Libraries much like the Kontakt factory library were you get the maroon coloured graphic in the left with KONTAKT factory library on it.
I heard someone mention you need a special developers Kontakt for this,is this right?
I'm dazed and confused,
Steve.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 30, 2010)

Not unless you pay NI a handsome sum of money. You don't need special developers, but you need to comply to the rules for developing a Kontakt Player library. You can ask NI to get the developer guide. But honestly, if you don't have close to $10000 to licence the Kontakt engine, don't even bother...


----------



## sneakyalien (Oct 31, 2010)

Ouch !!!10000,they must be coining it in :D 
No I was just wondering if it is possible from a hobbyest point of view.
Are there standard loader programs that can be used to ensure that any nki instrument is loaded correctly onto a mac or pc?
Some of the synths I have made which I want to make available as a free download were developed on a pc,how do I ensure that they will run on a mac?And that all the componnts such as graphics and skins are placed in correct folders etc?
Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 31, 2010)

For custom graphics you're gonna have to make an installer, probably separate installers for PC and Mac. If you don't use custom graphics, whatever works on PC should work on Mac as well.


----------



## sneakyalien (Nov 1, 2010)

There are custom graphics,will graphics designed on a pc work with a mac?
Also are there ready made installers withing kontakt or do I have to write them in some programming language such as Visual basic?
Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, graphics will work on both platforms if they're located in the correct folders.

*Windows: <user's My Documents folder>\Native Instruments\Kontakt 4\Pictures\<vendor name>\<library name>\

Mac: HD/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt 4/pictures/<vendor name>/<library name> (I think!)*

You will have to program your own installers. Check out NSIS for Windows. Dunno what you'd use for Mac. Also, you MUST have paths to the image in your script delimited by FORWARD slashes, not backward slashes - this will ensure Mac compatibility. Example: your image is located at:

_C:\Documents And Settings\<username>\My Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 4\Pictures\Vendor\Library\test.png_

You should call it from the script with:


```
set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($somecontrol),$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"Vendor/Library/test")
```


----------



## sneakyalien (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Mario,will check it all out-Hopefully there may be someone on this site who could help me with the mac side of things.
o-[][]-o


----------



## sneakyalien (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Mario,just checked the path you gave on my pc and the path exists but there is nothing in the folder /pictures.
My Kontakt images are stored in c:/program files/common files/native instruments/kontakt4/pictures

Can different paths exist for Kontact or should they all comply to the path you specified?
Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 1, 2010)

You should comply to My Documents folder, because of Vista/Windows 7 UAC prohibiting to modify the Program Files folder. DO NOT use the Common Files folder for your own custom graphics - this one is intended for factory NI stuff!

No other paths can be used for custom graphics.


----------



## sneakyalien (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Mario,will do.I'm looking into the NSIS thing now.
Thanks,
Steve. o-[][]-o


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget that NSIS is Windows-only. Your best bet would be finding a cross-platform installer package of sorts (like InstalJammer, but it doesn't support OSX yet).


----------



## sneakyalien (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks man.
Steve.


----------



## kotori (Nov 2, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Mon Nov 01 said:


> Mac: HD/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt 4/pictures/<vendor name>/<library name> (I think!)[/b]


Hmm... wouldn't it rather be something like:
/Users/<username>/Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 4/pictures/<vendor name>/<library name>


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

That's why I said "I think", I wasn't very sure since I don't have a Mac (but some of my friends and employers do)! Thanks for correcting me, Nils!


----------



## Mahal (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi sneakyalien,



> if you don't have close to $xxx to licence the Kontakt engine, don't even bother...


_Hint:_ If I were you, I'd check EvilDragon's figures with NI :wink:


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 3, 2010)

They are actually 0. :(


----------



## sneakyalien (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who replied,cheers guys. o-[][]-o


----------

